# Pre EA reading



## Patrick W (Nov 10, 2018)

Gents,

I am looking to further my knowledge of Masonry without reading anything that could “spoil” the journey. Are there any books I could get my hands on that discusses the history or perhaps lodge etiquette that won’t divulge any of the degree work? I am in the investigation phase of applying, and very interested in the craft. Reading may help pass the time. Thank you in advance for your suggestions.


Cheers, 

Patrick W


----------



## Winter (Nov 10, 2018)

It may sound odd, but I always recommend Freemasons for Dummies by Brother Hodapp. It offers a great overview of the Craft without anything that I think would spoil the degree experience.

https://www.amazon.com/Freemasons-D...1858491&sr=8-1&keywords=freemason+for+dummies


----------



## David612 (Nov 10, 2018)

I second the above.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 10, 2018)

Or the Complete Idiot’s Guide by Brother Morris.
Aside from those I think you should wait. You have everything you need for your Initiation right now.


----------



## Patrick W (Nov 10, 2018)

Thank you fellas, I’ll look into both.


Cheers, 

Patrick W


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 12, 2018)

Feel free to read anything you like on history, philosophy and biographies. But as you already pointed out avoid anything that discusses the content of the degrees. Our degrees are participatory and they have the most emotional impact going in cold. Put yourself into the hands of a friend who has gone through it himself and trust that he will take as good care of you as others took care of him.


----------



## hanzosbm (Nov 13, 2018)

While the above books don't technically reveal anything that is considered secret, I personally still think that they spoil things a little bit.  

Kind of like watching movie trailers; they might not tell you who did it, but you've already seen some of the best scenes.  If you go in completely cold, I think you'll enjoy it more.  Even the books that claim not to reveal anything still talk about the degrees enough that you'll get a glimpse.

Just my $.02


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 14, 2018)

Winter said:


> It may sound odd, but I always recommend Freemasons for Dummies by Brother Hodapp. It offers a great overview of the Craft without anything that I think would spoil the degree experience.





Brother JC said:


> Or the Complete Idiot’s Guide by Brother Morris.
> Aside from those I think you should wait. You have everything you need for your Initiation right now.


Agreed. Both good sources of info on Masonry.


----------



## MasonicHermit (Nov 14, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Agreed. Both good sources of info on Masonry.


Do they sell these books in retail stores like B&N?

Sent from my LG-M153 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 16, 2018)

MasonicHermit said:


> Do they sell these books in retail stores like B&N?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Yep


----------



## Patrick W (Nov 16, 2018)

Things are actually moving fairly fast, I had the home visit and it sounds like it may go to vote next week. I’ll just hold off and see how that turns out. Thanks everyone for the suggestions.


Cheers, 

Patrick W


----------



## SeekerDownunder (Dec 6, 2020)

UGLE suggestions:

https://museumfreemasonry.org.uk/blog/learn-about-freemasonry-12-books-get-you-started

And here's the first one on the list as a series of YouTube presentations by the author:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2goIWm-RQiPLoE2MGflPA2RS7QHHQBwy


----------

